# Continental Tire air pressure guide?



## royta (May 24, 2008)

I'm looking for a Continental Tire air pressure guide that is based on rider weight and tire casing TPI. Vittoria has this, but I can't find one for Continental.


----------



## framesti (Jan 26, 2009)

Just inflate it below the "maximum." (says on tire). Experiment every ride.


----------



## royta (May 24, 2008)

In no way am I describing myself, but what if somebody didn't really know what to feel for when trying to find that perfect air pressure? The air pressure guide could really come in handy at that point.


----------



## brucew (Jun 3, 2006)

You know that little instruction sheet that's packed with every Continental tire? It's printed on there.

(Yes, I was bored once and wanted to know why a tire needs an instruction sheet.)

Meanwhile, PSI Rx gets me into the neighborhood and I adjust from there.


----------



## royta (May 24, 2008)

brucew said:


> You know that little instruction sheet that's packed with every Continental tire? It's printed on there.
> 
> (Yes, I was bored once and wanted to know why a tire needs an instruction sheet.)
> 
> Meanwhile, PSI Rx gets me into the neighborhood and I adjust from there.



I had already looked at the instruction sheet, and found there was none. I really like how the Vittoria chart takes into consideration the casing TPI.

Thanks for the link. Now I have one more thing to have my wife help me with in the garage. Bleeding the brakes on the cars is another thing she just loves to help me with


----------



## Kerry Irons (Feb 25, 2002)

*Not really tire specific*



royta said:


> I'm looking for a Continental Tire air pressure guide that is based on rider weight and tire casing TPI. Vittoria has this, but I can't find one for Continental.


The maximum pressure might be related to TPI, but the pressure you want to ride is generally not. General guidance is to ride 90-100 psi (6-7 bar) and if you get pinch flats, switch to wider tires or ride more carefully. Higher pressures do not make for faster tires except on very smooth surfaces, and even then traction, tire wear, and comfort all get worse. You certainly can experiment over a fairly wide range to see what works for you, but ignore the "rated" pressure on the tires. That is the maximum, not the recommended pressure.


----------

